# Gac Trois-rivieres Spoiler



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

TURNER BMWs DOMINATE AT TROIS-RIVERES

Two Races + One Win + Two Podiums = Triumphant Weekend

TROIS-RIVIERES, QUEBEC, CANADA - 08/08/2005 - Turner Motorsport BMWs covered each step of the podium this past weekend with a victory in the Grand Am Cup GS class and second and third places in the hotly-contested ST class.

The Turner Motorsport BMW M3 scored its third victory of the season with drivers Justin Marks and Bill Auberlen behind the wheel of the Baker Sox/H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW M3 in Sunday's GS race. The 24 year-old Marks started the #96 M3 from the front row but fell back to fourth on the start. Steady driving and consistency in the M3's handling brought Marks up to second place. After an hour in the car, Marks made a stop for fuel and tires and Bill Auberlen took over. Auberlen and the M3 persevered despite intense heat on the track to take a well-deserved win.

Bill Auberlen, #96 Baker Sox/H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW M3:
"This was a big win for us. It was really a test of durability over the long run and not about speed. There was a lot of factors conspiring against us this weekend but the M3 with the H&R Springs and the StopTech Brakes was just rock solid the whole race and the Turner Motorsport crew did their usual excellent work. And it was an even bigger win than usual because Trois-Rivieres loves Turner Motorsport!"

The win keeps the Turner Motorsport BMW and driver Justin Marks in second place in the championship points standings and moves us up within 25 points of David Empringham, who currently sits in first place in the overall GS points standings. There are three races left in the 2005 season.

Justin Marks, #96 Baker Sox/H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW M3:
"I think today is the official start of the season within the season when the real chase for the championship starts. From here on out, we have to be consistent and keep doing what we're doing and hopefully we can get more luck for the end of the season."

In the ST class, Will Turner and Don Salama picked up a spot in the ST class Championship on Saturday with their best result of the season thus far. After starting from fifth, the H&R Springs/Borla Exhaust/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i was flawless with Salama and Turner behind the wheel and they crossed under the checkered flag in second place. While it seemed that everyone had brake and overheating problems, the Turner Motorsport 330i performed like a veteran marathoner with consistent handling and braking right up to the end.

Will Turner, #95 H&R Springs/Borla Exhaust/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i:
"It was close there at the end but we set the car up for the distance and picked our pace and it turned out very very well for us. We set the cars up for the long part of the race because we knew a lot of the cars would have trouble. The consistency of the BMW really showed at the end, as others were going down, we were still going fast. It's a great attribute to the Turner Motorsport crew and the consistency of the BMW."

Also having a banner day was the #97 H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i driven by Tim Pappas and Steve Pfeffer. Pappas started the race from third on the grid and kept the same steady pace as his teammates in the #95 330i. Pfeffer was also in the groove and brought the 330i home in third place for their second podium finish of the season. Heading into the race Pappas and Pfeffer were in fifth place in the overall ST class standings.

Tim Pappas, #97 H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i:
"We had a great time coming up here. This is definitely the most fun venue we visit. Even though the track is tight, it's still a great place to drive. My stint was fine and the car was very good. Traffic in the beginning was actually worse than I thought it would be and tightened up the racing. In general, we're really happy. The Turner Motorsport guys did a great job as usual and the BMW was the ultimate driving machine. We have three more times to do it again. We'll see what happens."

There is no SPEED Channel broadcast of this race. The next round for the Grand Am Cup series is August 26-27 at the Mid Ohio Sports Car course.

Click on http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/Event.asp?ID=101 to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The pre-race press release from TMS:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Grand Am Cup Action In Quebec

TROIS-RIVIERES, QUEBEC, CANADA - 08/05/2005 - Turner Motorsport returns to Le Circuit Trois-Rivieres this weekend for the seventh round of the 2005 Grand Am Cup season. At the close of Practice on Friday, Justin Marks and Bill Auberlen held the fastest time in their Baker Sox/H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW M3. Will Turner and Don Salama have been the fastest BMWs in Friday's ST class practice. Qualifying sessions take place tomorrow morning.

Justin Marks improved to second in the overall points after a podium finish in last weekend's race at Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham, Alabama. Marks and co-driver Bill Auberlen finished in second place in the #96 Baker Sox/H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW M3. Marks will be gunning for his fifth pole position of the season during tomorrow's Qualifying.

Will Turner and Don Salama retained fourth place in the ST Championship by posting a fourth place result in last weekend's race at Barber driving the #95 H&R Springs/Borla Exhaust/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i. Both drivers are looking forward to this race as the torque of the BMW inline-6 should prove helpful around the Trois-Rivieres street circuit. They remain cautious, however, as the series-mandated weight of the car hurts them as much as the torque helps.

Steve Pfeffer and Tim Pappas are fifth in the overall points standings heading into this weekend. While contact and a penalty cost them in the last round, the duo have teamed up for four top ten finishes this year and remain a threat to the rest of the top five. They will be driving the #97 H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i.

The schedule for the Grand Prix de Trois-Rivieres is as follows:

Friday, practice
Saturday, ST Qualifying at 9:00am and GS Qualifying at 9:30am. The ST race will be Saturday at 2:00pm.
Sunday, GS race at 3:00pm

Each race is 99 laps around the 1.52-mile street circuit just outside of Trois-Rivieres, Quebec. Turner Motorsport was a regular visitor when the thriving city hosted World Challenge races between 1998 and 2002.

Click on http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/Event.asp?ID=101 to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Automatic Racing Pre-Race release

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: August 4, 2005

CONTACT: Beth Dolgner, 678.485.1947, [email protected]

Automatic Racing Hoping to Be at the Front Again at Trois-Rivieres

TROIS-RIVIERIES, Quebec - Smart strategy, quick pit stops and skilled driving put Automatic Racing among the front-runners during last weekend's Grand-Am Cup 200 at Barber Motorsports Park, and the team hopes to be at the front again this weekend during the Trois-Rivieres 150 at Trois-Rivieres in Quebec, Canada.

Jep Thornton and David Russell ran as high as second overall at Barber last weekend, driving the Grand Sport No. 09 Automatic Racing BMW M3. Dave Riddle and Kris Wilson in the No. 90 Automatic Racing BMW M3 encountered some problems during the race, but they posted some of the quickest times during practice.

Although the final results were disappointing after contact dropped both cars out of contention for another top-ten finish, the race at Barber was a chance for the team to sort out their overhauled M3's. The No. 09 BMW of Thornton and Russell proved to be a contender for the win, and as the team heads to Trois-Rivieres they hope to be at the front once again.

"This will by my first time racing on a street course and we are very excited," said Thornton. "We'll probably be staying around Trois-Rivieres and look forward to exploring the area. We may even go to Quebec City for an evening. We're still in the top ten in the points although there is still work to do."

"Our car is a little down on power, but the M3 has great brakes, which should be an advantage at Trois-Rivieres," said Russell. "We are turning a new page, and hope to come away from this weekend with some valuable points."

The Automatic Racing drivers will get their first taste of the Trois-Rivieres street course on Friday with two rounds of practice. Thornton will qualify the No. 09 BMW and Riddle will qualify the No. 90 on Saturday morning at 9:30 a.m.

The Trois-Rivieres 150 for the Grand Sport class begins at 3:00 p.m. on Sunday, August 7.

Fans can keep up with Automatic Racing online at www.AutomaticRacing.com.

Automatic Racing is sponsored by Wachovia, Automatic LLC, LandAir, Engine Studios, Rogue Engineering, Lynch Imports, Moton Shocks and Fikse Wheels.


----------

